

Bangkok meetup - silentmind

hi everyone. I've finally bitten the bullet and gone out to see the world. I'm currently travelling around Thailand for a few weeks. Are there any fellow YC fans in Bangkok interested in meeting for a few drinks?
======
jhs
We would need a place that can seat several people comfortably in a discussion
format which has drinks.

My wife and I are wracking our brains but I think the upshot is there is no
venue in Bangkok which is easy to find, serves drinks, and is quiet. Also,
wireless Internet access would be nice. I'm thinking about a cafe.

Starbucks on Lungsuan road is nice. If you'd prefer to support the Thai Man
instead of the American Man then the True coffee shop in Siam Paragon is also
nice. The nice thing about Paragon is, for YCers who have already made your
millions, the Ferrari dealership is conveniently located right there in the
mall.

~~~
fuzzbang
The Londoner brewpub on suk soi 33. Brewed beer > brewed coffee.

------
kinch
Starbucks Langsuan is the logical choice. Provided not university exam time or
Sunday afternoons, it's reasonably quiet and possible to get seats. Londoner
Pub is OK too at non-peak times, although discerning people prefer Bull's Head
in 33/1. One thing to be said for the Suk 33 area is that there's lots of good
stuff to eat (ramen, no less) in 33/1.

Of course there's always Cafe Ubuntu in Soi Saladaeng :).

~~~
fuzzbang
The Londoner is larger and doesn't get as packed as quickly (avoiding peak
times, of course). Bull's head is a superior pub no doubt, but is not great
for a largish meeting.

At any rate, anywhere will do. When is this scheduled for? I'm figuring on
heading to the islands later this week.

~~~
similan
Only ask that the venue have simple directions for the country bumpkins like
myself

~~~
fuzzbang
The Londoner is at the corner of Sukhumvit 33. Easy to get to. The Bull's Head
is down Suk 33/1, very easy to get to by BTS. The Phrom Phong station exit is
just in front of the mouth of the soi.

I don't know where the Langsuang Starbucks is, never been there.

------
fuzzbang
When are you around in Bangkok? It seems there is something of a community out
here, but I'm not aware of any previous meetings.

------
silentmind
hi shafqat. I'm actually a programmer turned primary teacher so I don't code
for a living any more. Like most hackers however I usually have a side
project. Nothing at the moment but I'm getting lots of travel related ideas
thanks to this trip. how long have you been in thailand?

------
similan
Hey - Not a programmer (SEO), but I've been looking for one to hook up with in
Thailand. Live near Phuket but will be in Bangkok next weekend.

Silentmind - I'm looking at travel projects as well :)

------
jhs
There is the semi-weekly Beercamp meetup, which vaguely overlaps. It is
largely composed of the English-speaking Barcamp community. Not sure if that
counts.

~~~
fuzzbang
Where is it announced? In particular, how does one find out where / when it is
to show up?

------
shafqat
Hey - I'm in Koh Samui right now... for another week. Then in Bangkok near the
end of the month. What are you working on? Startup?

------
alizaki
On a similar note, any YC folks in Singapore. Just moved back here, would like
to meet new people.

------
jhs
Sure, where and when?

